

Broker: A fast data visualization platform - nicksergeant
http://broker.is/

======
evmar
Some feedback on the site (is it yours?): the home page is disappointing
because the it doesn't say anything. I'm interested in this space (e.g.
crossfilter/pourover) but this provides no information to contrast against
those, so the call to action doesn't work on me even though I might be your
target market.

The first few examples given are displaying really small sets of data -- e.g.
realty and showroom are each displaying ~500 data points, which is small
enough that a straightforward JavaScript loop that filters by checking each
datum would be "ridiculously fast".

------
chaostheory
I'm not sure your description is accurate. When I think visualization
platform, I think of something like D3 or raphael.

~~~
grantjgordon
Agreed. Maybe something like "Ridiculously fast local faceted search" would be
more appropriate?

------
cryptolect
I looked at this with interest, and it's just a showcase page with a "contact
us" button. I don't click on showcases, I click on documentation, getting
started, and pricing links.

~~~
dang
Yes. Things like a showcase page, an email-signup page, or a fundraising page
are often not very substantive. The best kind of product post is a Show HN
pointing to something people can play with. The second best is a detailed
description of the product and technology.

Because HN generally doesn't allow reposts for about a year, it's not usually
in one's interest to post about a product too early. It's better, for both the
product and for the community, to wait until something is ready for the sweet
spot of HN.

------
cromwellian
When I think fast, I think being able to rendering hundreds of thousands of
data points in real time, kind of like 'Google Maps' but for Time instead of
Space, you should be able to fly over and analyze vast datasets.

As a historical note, since this is an area near and dear to my heart, I
shipped an open source library several years ago circa 2007 that attempted to
do this by applying the 3D graphics concept of a "mip map" to time series,
with several representations of the data at various LOD automatically computed
by sampling and filtering. I demoed it at Google I/O 2008 rendering 1 million
data points in real time. Location here: [https://code.google.com/p/gwt-
chronoscope/](https://code.google.com/p/gwt-chronoscope/), it's written in
Java using GWT, and also the same code runs on the server for Java2D
rasterization, and on Android. It has a JS API and Microformat API as well.

Here's a screencast of it in action, including things like animation, markers,
synthetic datasets (technical analysis), styling, and history undo/redo.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLYNHQVIeNg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLYNHQVIeNg)

I eventually wanted to get to a point where people could collaborately analyze
data and tell stories about it. This screencast shows "Timelord" which was a
integrated with social networks and supported a concept called "Micro-
presentations", using a markdown-like format to allow people to write animated
two-way video/chart synchronized stories. In this video, Al Gore's movie "An
Inconvenient Truth" is synchronized to a Chart of CO2 and Temperature.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Y21t0u_Zw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Y21t0u_Zw)

------
claar
I don't mind links to cool commercial services, but not having a pricing page
means I close the tab and move on.

At the very least, some sort of comment on HN giving a pricing ballpark would
be helpful.

~~~
nicksergeant
Is it a crime to not have a pricing model, yet?

------
nicksergeant
We also have music artists' tour dates, powered by SeatGeek:

\- [http://george-strait.gigs.is](http://george-strait.gigs.is)

\- [http://dave-matthews-band.gigs.is](http://dave-matthews-band.gigs.is)

\- [http://billy-joel.gigs.is](http://billy-joel.gigs.is)

\- [http://bruce-springsteen-the-e-street-band.gigs.is](http://bruce-
springsteen-the-e-street-band.gigs.is)

etc, etc. Basically any SeatGeek <slug>.gigs.is.

Obviously we'll build a UI around this at some point.

